# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Gags

## Candyman

*Hola a todos otra vez, el anterior hilo que hice iva sobre sobre las pifias que habiamos hecho alguna vez, este ahora me gustaria que fuera sobre los gags o frases celebres de algun momento de lucidez o diarrea mental

Como siempre empiezo yo, saque una lata espachurrada del interior de mi zapato, para recomponerla y enseñar que estaba llena, en esto va una de las personas que estaba viendo el truco y dijo:" y como as venido hasta aqui con una lata? como podias andar?" y yo dije: " esque es coca cola light" , es bastante cutre, pero es el mas reciente que tengo

Os toca
*

----------


## Northen

Yo, mientras hacia el efecto de la baraja invisible, siempre al principio le digo:
- coje esta baraja invisible, ¿la ves?
entonces si me dicen que no.
- no si yo tampoco.
me gano unas risas
o si me dicen
- si
les digo que "pues yo no :S"
jaja xD me parecia gracioso.
Aunque lo deje de utilizar porque siempre lo repetia.

----------


## Fernando Navarro

muy buena idea la de abrir este tema
aunque no tengo ninguna que contar.
Lo siento

----------


## Jimmy MX

Si les gustó este show, recomiendenme, si no les gustó dejen que caigan solos como acaban de caer ustedes.

----------


## magic_7

Yo para empezar siempre uso la de me llamo (nombre del mago) pero no me gustaria presentarme porque todos me dicen que soy un impresentable
si se me ocurren mas vengo a ponerlas
Muy buen tema candy por cierto

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

huyy yo tengo un monton de estas.

Mi maestro dice que los publicos del mundo perdonan un error, lo que no perdonan jamas es que los aburran, ESO CUANDO ACTUA EL, CUANDO ACTUO YO NO ME PERDONAN NADA.

Ya lo dice la biblia, el que este libre de pecado,    es por que sufre alzheimer.

einstein era un gran genio y solo lo entendian 3 personas,   dos estan muertos  y yo no tengo un buen dia.

Ademas yo soy mejor ya que a mi no me entiende nadie.

Antes cuando era mas joven, equivoque mi camino, y era ladron,  haste que comprendi que el estado no quiere competencia.

bueno, estos chistes, contados con ritmos y pausas son buenos, al menos yo me rio, y mucho

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## magic_7

(si te aplauden mucho al empezar) ¡Ojala me aplaudan asi al acabar!
(si hay una ovacion al numero anterior al tuyo) no lo van a creer pero yo iba a hacer lo mismo que ese mago
Acabo de firmar un contrato con telecinco para que actue en un programa, ahora solo falta que firmen los de telecinco

----------


## ignoto

¡Esto es aprovechar los libros de Aldo Colombini!

Un gag se estudia, se prepara, se preveen salidas...

Y, en la medida de lo posible, uno es original y no usa los gags ajenos. No siempre es posible peroes deseable.

----------


## Northen

> Yo para empezar siempre uso la de me llamo (nombre del mago) pero no me gustaria presentarme porque todos me dicen que soy un impresentable
> si se me ocurren mas vengo a ponerlas
> Muy buen tema candy por cierto





> (si te aplauden mucho al empezar) ¡Ojala me aplaudan asi al acabar!
> (si hay una ovacion al numero anterior al tuyo) no lo van a creer pero yo iba a hacer lo mismo que ese mago
> Acabo de firmar un contrato con telecinco para que actue en un programa, ahora solo falta que firmen los de telecinco


Jajajaja me he reido un buen rato, me gustan =)




> huyy yo tengo un monton de estas.
> 
> Mi maestro dice que los publicos del mundo perdonan un error, lo que no perdonan jamas es que los aburran, ESO CUANDO ACTUA EL, CUANDO ACTUO YO NO ME PERDONAN NADA.
> 
> Ya lo dice la biblia, el que este libre de pecado, es por que sufre alzheimer.
> 
> einstein era un gran genio y solo lo entendian 3 personas, dos estan muertos y yo no tengo un buen dia.
> 
> Ademas yo soy mejor ya que a mi no me entiende nadie.
> ...


Muy buenas jajaja

Creo que un espectaculo de magia siempre tiene que ir acompañado de buenos gags como estos y tambien algun truco que sea un gag

Seguid poniendo mas!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no, comparto con vos,

el efecto final nunca puede ser de humor, el humor es el camino para llegar al sombro,

la ultima imagen tiene que ser magia, no un chiste

----------


## Northen

Hombre... cierta razón si que tienes...
Siempre me haces reflexionar Ezequiel Ilusionista
jeje en la mayoria de cosas que leo de ti me gustan

Tienes razón la ultima imagen debe ser magia.
Estoy aprendiendo mucho en este foro eh!! jaja

Saludos!

----------


## chiripicajoso

una broma que siempre suelo hacer al realizar la carta ambiciosa:

-coje una carta (aplico el f******  clasico) y procura que no sea el 10 de diamantes (cojen el 10 de diamantes, por ejemplo) RISAS!!
-probemos de nuevo, coge otra carta (f****** clasico) y procura que no sea el 5 de picas... otra vez el 5 de picas?? mira mejor cambiamos de espectador....
y con ese espectador ya haces la ambiciosa normal

esero que les haya gustado pero con ese pequeño gag se rien un monton y si dominas bien la situaion incluso hasta lo puedes hacer una tercera vez (aunque ya es algo exesivo)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Ese es el tipo de gag que no me gusta, pues puede causar risa en el momento, pero tras un análisis lleva a pensar de forma lógica es que la elección no es tan libre como parece...


ademas de que tienes toda la razon, pulgas explico algo muy similar en magia infantil, sobre denigrar al espectador por sus fallas.

yo me rio simpre de mi y mis errores, no busques ese tipo de humor, ademas psicologicamente planteas un desafio a esa persona,  no sera bueno desafiarlo ya que se te pondra cabron.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Candyman

*Pues ami no me importa que pongan aqui gags de aldo colombini, porque me encantan sus chistes,incluso cuando hice este hilo pensaba en " mamma mia " (libro de aldo colombini) de hecho:

   -" Este truco paso de generacion en generacion, nadie lo queria "
   -" Mis padres me dejaban todos los veranos en casa de mis abuelos, dios, como odio los cementerios "

*

----------


## Ritxi

Pues a mi no me hace gracia ninguno, los chistes así enlatados me cuestan, eso si, cuando me los explican en persona me troncho  :Rofl:

----------


## Ming

Candy, pero para leerse los gags de Aldo Colombini... para eso te compras los libros y te los lees, ¿no?

----------


## Pulgas

Lo que voy a comentar ahora no es un dogma de fe, conste. Es sólo una reflexión acerca de lo que termino de leer.
El gag (el humor en general) es algo libre. Muy libre. En ocasiones lo que cuenta no es lo que dices, sino la intención con la que lo dices. Ahí radica la enorme dificultad de la comedia.
Un gag en boca de un mago puede resultar ofensivo, sin embargo esa misma frase pronunciada por otra persona resultará extremadamente hilarante.
Cuando jugamos con deteminado tipo de comedia (voy a poner como ejemplo el caso que cita chiripicajoso) estamos siempre en el filo entre el abuso y la simpatía. Ejecutado de determinada manera puede resultar molesto, hecho con delicadeza y sensibilidad es un gag estupendo. Aveces basta sólo con guiñar un ojo al tiempo que se sonríe a la hora de rechazar al espectador para que se sienta cómodo, para que entienda que todo es un juego y no pasa nada. Otras ese gesto puede no ser suficiente.
¿Cómo superar esa barrera?
¡Uf! ¡Qué difícil de explicar! En general creo que hay dos posibilidades:
O tienes un don de gentes innato (¡Qué suerte!).
O tienes muchas muchas tablas (¡Cuántos batacazos en el camino!).

Y, por seguir reflexionando. Lo ideal es vivir el gag. Es muy difícil memorizarlo: hay que interiorizarlo. Por eso no me he comprado (lo he leído) el Mamma mía, porque mi estilo es diferente al de Aldo y lo que a él le funciona a mí, seguro, me irá mal. Por eso no había participado antes en este hilo, porque fusilar un gag sin sentirlo es como tratar de hacer un juego sin técnica: a la hora de la verdad se nota que flojeas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

tal cual pulgas,  y me gustaria diferenciar que el humor es una cosa y la comedia es otra.

y las dos son muy dificles de hacer en forma natural.

----------


## magic_7

> Lo ideal es vivir el gag. Es muy difícil memorizarlo: hay que interiorizarlo. Por eso no me he comprado (lo he leído) el Mamma mía, porque mi estilo es diferente al de Aldo y lo que a él le funciona a mí, seguro, me irá mal. Por eso no había participado antes en este hilo, porque fusilar un gag sin sentirlo es como tratar de hacer un juego sin técnica: a la hora de la verdad se nota que flojeas.


Cuanta razon tienes por supuesto los gags que yo os he comentado (por cierto perdon no sabia que ya salian en un libro a mi me los enseñaron un par de magos amigos pido perdon si alguien se enfado) yo los añado mis gestos y mis posturas que los convierten en "mi estilo" algo que a la mayoria de los magos no les saldria igual (no porque sea mejor, sino porque cada cual tiene su forma de decir las cosas y por mucho que quieras no puedes cambiar esa forma

----------


## Candyman

*Una vez mas, hola a todos, a Ming le respondo que este hilo no estaba creado con el fin de que me dijeran gags de Aldo, sino alguna frase celebre que saliese en el momento, improvisado, como un momento de lucidez o diarrea mental en el que se les ocurriese una frase que viniese al dedillo con la situacion.*

*Y despues e leido la reflexion de Pulgas (que por cierto me a costado mucho por los palabros que a utilizado), y lo digo como una opinion mia, pero creo que el gag si se sabe utilizarse no puede ser ofensivo, me explico, para mi un gag es un comentario rapido y fugaz sobre la situacion, yo ni siquiera suelo referirme a alguien, sino un comentario general ( al menos lo que considero yo gag ), que lo mas probable esque este equivocado, porque Pulgas lleva mucho mas que yo en esto, y por tanto sabe mas, pero hecho la aclaracion de a que me refiero yo con gags, espero con ansia sus comentarios*

----------


## Pulgas

Cadyman, perdona, es cierto que aveces soy más pedante que una cucharacha con lazos de colores. 
En el fondo decimos lo mismo y tu definición de gag es correcta.
A lo que me refiero es que, según cómo lo digas y quién lo diga, puede tener un significado distinto para el público. Te pongo un ejemplo un poco tonto, a ver si así me explico mejor: Si alguien delgadito despide a un espectador barrigudo diciéndole, anda, sientate que no soporto a los gordos, al espectador le sentará fatal (en realidad todo el público se sentirá molesto). Pero si se lo digo yo, que soy panzudo, con una sonrisa y mientras me acaricio la barriga, aun siendo un gag de mal gusto (para mí) posiblemente la gente se lo tome de otra manera.
Sólo quería explicar eso, que un gag funciona dependiendo de cómo se oriente. Es decir, lo mismo que dices tú.  :Smile1:

----------


## Candyman

*No, si yo entiendo a lo que te refieres tu, pero que yo eso, mas que un gag, lo veo una frase inoportuna, refiriendome a tu ejemplo, pero que queria aclarar al menos mi termino de gag (porque aqui cada uno tendra un concepto distinto), y ya que en este foro a lo que entra es gente para aprender, al menos que aprenda algo que pueda entender*

*P.d. Y no eres pedante, porque tu voz aqui es de las que mas pesa, porque realmente yo entro aqui para aprender, y tu, para enseñar, y eso es de agradecer*

----------


## DRAKONIS

Hay quienes tienen mas manejo de la gesticulación y el dominio escenico, por eso hasta cualquier detallito que digan o simpleza, hace que el auditorio lo reciba con mucho agrado...

Un gag se recibe mejor cuando se siente que no es programado, que es fluido y natural y para que esto suceda deve coincidir con el momento y la interacción que hay con el público.

"Como dijo Zenón; Solo se que no he cenado..."

----------


## Plumini

Hola y Saludos a tod@s.
Solo queria expresar mi opinión sobre este tema.
Para mi una cosa es un Gag, y otra es, un chiste, o, una frase hecha.
Un Gag, no se limita a una frase, sino que se basa en un movimiento o acción.
Por ejemplo, la varita rota (la que das al voluntari@, y se rompe en su mano ) Eso es un Gag.
Si le das una varita normal, y, le dices algo gracioso, ej.- "No me la transformes en un plátano". 
puede tener mucha gracia, pero no es un gag.
Las frases de Aldo Colombini, no son gags, son eso, frases. Sin embargo, a partir de una frase, se puede construir un Gag.
De paso os cuento uno que hago. En un juego de adivinación, uso un conejo (peluche)
se llama Serafín, después de mucho pensar, Serafín falla la adivinación. El publico suele quedar se mirando me
y yo con cara de naturalidad, les digo;" Solo es un conejo ! "
Pues por mas simples y tonto que parezca, la gente se ríe mucho, sencillo pero funciona, y no quedas mal con nadie. De paso aquí os dejo el significado de Gag, sacado de la wiki.
Gag
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En comedia, un gag o gag visual es algo que transmite su humor a través de imágenes, generalmente sin el uso de palabras.

Hay varios ejemplos utilizados en la historia del cine por directores que han basado la mayor parte de su humor en gags visuales, incluso al punto de no usar diálogo.

Uno de los ejemplos más recientes e importantes lo podríamos encontrar en la serie televisiva Mr. Bean, de Rowan Atkinson, siguiendo quizá el esquema de gag visual exponenciado por Charles Chaplin junto con otras importantes figuras del cine mudo como los actores Harold Lloyd o Buster Keaton.

El primer uso conocido del gag tuvo lugar, como podría por otra parte parecer evidente, en la primera película de humor de la historia del cine, L'Arroseur Arrosé (El regador regado), rodada en un minuto de metraje por los Hermanos Lumière en 1895 y en la que un jardinero que riega sus plantas acaba por convertirse en el objeto de la travesura de un niño.
Saludos.
Que Siga la Ilusión.

----------


## Guirae

yo creo que el humor se lleba dentro, si que es verdad que yo he copiado algun gag que he visto por ahi pero lo hago de forma variada y a mi estilo (es decir cada vez de una forma diferente)

normalmente no me suelen salir los gags 2 veces =

y es que salen solos, si vas a lo natural y confiando en ti.

Cada uno tiene su estilo, si no eres humorista no te mires libros de gags porque opino que quedará bastante mal...

----------


## Akigam

Yo he provado con uno que a mi personalmente me encanta, pero no sé, aún no consigo que la gente lo pille...

Haciendo el viaje del dado, en uno de sus mil momentos gags, digo, "veo muchas caras escépticas... como las fosas...". Por ahora sólo me río yo, cosa fea, lo sé, pero es que a mi me encanta!!! Confio en que algún dia alguien lo pillará...

En fin, ahí queda!

----------


## Pulgas

> Yo he provado con uno que a mi personalmente me encanta, pero no sé, aún no consigo que la gente lo pille...
> 
> Haciendo el viaje del dado, en uno de sus mil momentos gags, digo, "veo muchas caras escépticas... como las fosas...". Por ahora sólo me río yo, cosa fea, lo sé, pero es que a mi me encanta!!! Confio en que algún dia alguien lo pillará...
> 
> En fin, ahí queda!


Sí sólo lo pillas tú, malo.
Plantéate que, o *no le estás dando la entonación adecuada*, o nadie de tu público sabe lo que es una fosa séptica (no me lo creo), o debes plantearte cambiar de gag.

----------


## Guirae

di esceptica vocalizando de forma poco perceptible para que se pueda interpretar tanto esceptica como aseptica, y al continuar la frase junto al contexto quiza sea mas facil que lo pillen... nusep

----------


## barajasdemelo

Pos yo que quereis que os diga. Utilizo el gag dependiendo del juego que estoy haciendo, al publico que tengo enfrente y que tipo de presentacion hago.
Si estoy muy iluminao me salen solos, no lo puedo evitar.
Lo que si utilizo es cosas que me han pasado o que he oido que ha pasado a alguien, claro graciosas.

----------


## magobernal

un gag muy bueno, es con la baraja, cuando nacesitas saber de que color es la carta, dices:
tu carta es el color del carbon (como asintiendo, no como preguntando)
si te responden que no, respondes:
pero como el carbon cuando esta encendido!

----------


## barajasdemelo

*magobernal* muy bueno. :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## dagumolo

Saludos!!!

Cuando termino siempre procuro decir: 

Ya saben, aqui tienen mi tarjeta, para cualquier fiesta de cumpleaños, celebrar un divorcio o animar un funeral!!!

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy muy serio. No digo esas cosas.

----------


## Ritxi

> Saludos!!!
> 
> Cuando termino siempre procuro decir: 
> 
> Ya saben, aqui tienen mi tarjeta, para cualquier fiesta de cumpleaños, celebrar un divorcio o animar un funeral!!!


 
Pues como te llamen para un funeral...  :Eek1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*Ritxi* pues, aunque parezca mentira, es donde se cuentan los mejores chistes y si no observa.

----------


## Ritxi

Bueno  :O15:

----------


## ignoto

> Bueno


Yo me imagino el funeral.
Todo el mundo con expresión sombría.
Una música tristísima recorriendo la sala.
La viuda desconsolada abraza a sus seis hijos.
La madre llorando sobre el féretro.
Y Ritxi con una careta de oso preguntándose por qué hizo caso a nadie con lo de contar chistes en un funeral.

----------


## Ming

> Y *Ritxi con una careta de oso* preguntándose por qué hizo caso a nadie con lo de contar chistes en un funeral.


Jajaja, veo que te lo van a estar recordando toda la vida, Ritxi  :302: 


Hombre, si consigues simular que el muerto se levanta para reirse... jajaja eso si que me gustaría verlo  :302:  las caras de los familiares serían... de muerte.

----------


## magobernal

en esas fiestas, siempre hay un niño que te dice (y no de borma) ¿por qué no rusucitas a mi ---------?

p.d.
---------- = tio, primo, padre, abuelo, hemano,....

----------


## Ritxi

> Y Ritxi con una careta de oso preguntándose por qué hizo caso a nadie con lo de contar chistes en un funeral.


 
Os voy a hipnotizar para que lo olvideis  :001 005:

----------


## ignoto

> Os voy a hipnotizar para que lo olvideis


Tú saliste voluntario.

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues yo cuando salgo para un público relativamente grande 15-20 personas (también lo utilicé contra las terribles 400 personas de mi actuación del año pasado, y dió resultado, jeje), lo primero que hago es poner gesto de acongojamiento o de que me cuesta mucho estar donde estoy, y digo:

_"¿Saben eso de imaginarse a la gente desnuda para no tener verg&#252;enza?"_... (tras dos o tres segundos de espera y mirando en derredor, digo apesadumbrado :Smile1: ... _"pues no funciona"_ (risas generales, y cuando noto que están a punto de acabar, miro a un *caballero lo más rudamente masculino posible* [bigote/barba, barriga cervecera, etc] y le digo, señalándole al "bichito" :Smile1:  ..._"¡pero bonito tanga de leopardo, sí señor!"


_Casi lo he convertido en mi firma (aunque claro, si alguna vez repito público, no voy a soltar el mismo gag, sino que tengo una variación bastante graciosa por si acaso, jejeje)

----------


## Guirae

wena esa!

yo siempre hablo de mi como si fuese de edad avanzada sin decirla nunca
por ejemplo: recuerdo cuando empecé a hacer esta magia hace alrededor de 25 años (tengo 19)

pero mas que el gag en si, es como se cuenta, porque estoy seguro k al leer esto a nadie le gusta.

os aseguro que genero muchas risas, esto solo era un ejemplo

----------


## Ritxi

> pero mas que el gag en si, es como se cuenta, porque estoy seguro k al leer esto a nadie le gusta.


Es verdad, esto es lo malo de este post, que así a palo seco, pues no hace gracia  :O15:

----------


## magobernal

bueno, pero la gente se hace una idea :001 07:

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! yo uno de los gags que más suelo hacer, el del papel tiraboca.
Con una buena charla sobre los problemas de digestion...( al ser un bar de cenas siempre hay alguien que pica y sale de voluntari@ jejeje)
Y nada,,, a comer confeti...entre los 2...y el final ya os lo imaginais... :D

Saludos!

----------


## MagicOskar

Yo, normalmente uso el de tener una bola con plumas, dices que vas a hacer aparecer una paloma, petas la bolsa y salen todas las plumas.. jejeje
Dices que esta vez te has pasado con la fuerza. :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

os diria que con el próximo juego vais a flipar en colores... pero claro eso cuando las teles estaban en blanco y negro, tendría sentido... pero ahora ya estamos todos acostumbrados, asi que vays a flipar en HD (o blueray, 3D... en fin cualquier cosa moderna)

----------


## MrTrucado

> Saludos!!!
> 
> Cuando termino siempre procuro decir: 
> 
> Ya saben, aqui tienen mi tarjeta, para cualquier fiesta de cumpleaños, celebrar un divorcio o animar un funeral!!!


 Si estoy haciendo magia para niños y estan los padres, cuando termino les digo a los papas:
"También hago magia para mayores, mi especialidad son las desapariciones, si quereis hacer desaparecer al marido o a la mujer por un dia, una semana..."
Siempre se rien y siempre hay alguien que dice: "no estaria mal"
ja,ja,ja,ja

----------


## rainheart

Hola a todos no se si esto sea un gag no estoy familiarizado con el termino pero esto siempre le digo a mis clientes cuando voy a desaparecer una moneda o billete.
No intenten esto en casa... asi lo aprendi yo y no quiero competencia.
eso siempre genera risas pero no me hagan mucho caso... trabajo en un bar y lo ebrios se rien de todo jejejejejeje

----------


## trinquetee

yo:coge una carta y sientate sobre ella
espectador:¿para qué?
yo:para que no le quites el ojo de encima
siempre se rien jeje

----------


## S. Alexander

Qué original, trinquetee...

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Esta broma me surgió en vivo y trabajando en pubs, con los espectadores ya semi "entonados"... 
Mago: (en algún juego donde se haga alusión a los colores) ¿Qué tan bien identifican los colores? 
Espectador: (ya entrado en copas y alegre) A esta hora y con lo que chupé ("bebí", para España), nada... 
Mago: ¿Y por qué creés que laburo de noche y para borrachos?... 
¡Explosión de risas! 
Surgió de manera improvisada el lunes 14 de febrero de este año, pero ya lo usé en tres ocasiones posteriores. eso sí, nunca tan natural como aquella noche

----------


## Gabrielle

Hoy, haciéndole un truco de magia a un familiar con cartas me ha salido la cosa un tanto rana, sin querer se ha llevado una buena impresión:
(truco fallido, ambos nos miramos las cartas, acto seguido las caras, continuado de mi comentario con cara de indiferencia) -Es que si me hubiese salido bien habría sido aburrido.

P.D. tras el comentario he logrado amenizar la tensión de la mirada de "¡te has equivocado!", y tras volver a intentarlo salió bien, el familiar cree que me equivoqué expresamente.

----------


## S. Alexander

Para la situación de Gabrielle y ante un nuevo intento:

_- ¡Yo dije que era mago, no que fuera a hacer magia! Si querías ver magia haberlo dicho antes..._

----------


## Gabrielle

Oooooo que grande!!!!! si no te importa, tomo nota para la siguiente  :Wink1:

----------


## elmanu

> os diria que con el próximo juego vais a flipar en colores... pero claro eso cuando las teles estaban en blanco y negro, tendría sentido... pero ahora ya estamos todos acostumbrados, asi que vays a flipar en HD (o blueray, 3D... en fin cualquier cosa moderna)


muy bueno...yo lo acabaría con blueray...queda genial  :Smile1:

----------


## elmanu

Me acabó de acordar de uno.
Haciendo un par de juegos en la sede de una peña Barcelonista con una baraja española...f-rzé el 9 de copas.
Cuando le pregunté la carta al espectador y me dijo el 9 de copas dije
-Anda!! Como las champions del Madrid.
Se rieron y salí vivo...

----------


## Mago Nico

> Me acabó de acordar de uno.
> Haciendo un par de juegos en la sede de una peña Barcelonista con una baraja española...f-rzé el 9 de copas.
> Cuando le pregunté la carta al espectador y me dijo el 9 de copas dije
> -Anda!! Como las champions del Madrid.
> Se rieron y salí vivo...


¬¬ debieron de haberte dado por lo menos un ''cosqui''. Por cierto (6 ''anforas'', 3 champions)  :117:

----------


## elmanu

Lo bueno es que soy del deportivo de la Coruña...pero en ese momento ví el 9 de copas y me dió por hacer la broma...cuantas "anforas" tiene el Barça?  :Smile1:

----------


## Mago Nico

:117:  de momento tiene 4 Champions¡ anforas no tiene

----------


## elmanu

El Chelsea no piensa lo mismo...pero bueno,,,hablemos de magia que el fútbol no toca... jajajaj

----------


## Herpo el Loco

Ayer me salió uno así sin venir a cuento. Estaba haciendo coincidencia para dos espectadores y pedí a una tercera persona que guardara en las manos los papelitos doblados en los que cada espectador había apuntado su carta con la idea de sacarlos después los dos a la vez y abrirlos. No me di cuenta de que en vez de darle cada papel en una mano le di los dos en una, y cuando le pedí que abriera la primera ¡plam!, completamente vacía. Me salió del alma gritar: ¡¡AARGGG pero si tú también eres mago!! ¡¡un aplauso!!!

----------


## arahan70

¡Herpo, excelente! ¿Me autorizas a utilizar tu idea? cuántos resbalones hubiera evitado de habérseme ocurrido algo cómo eso. Mira que sin pensarlo mucho me acuerdo de 3 ocasiones en que me hubieran sacado de problemas. Este lo he usado poco, pero ha resultado... Ahora un efecto de magia que dudo mucho que hayan ustedes visto presentado anteriormente por ningún ilusionista en ninguna parte del mundo...(pausa para crear expectación),abro un abanico de cartas, me tapo los ojos con una mano volteando la cabeza exageradamente y digo..."toma una carta...la que sea(risitas)...medio destapo mis ojos, miro su cara y pregunto "¿ya lo habia hecho?..." algunos rien más, otros cómo que no captan. ¿Alguna idea para mejorarlo? Al acabar el juego digo una carta que no es la que tomó, pero es la que tiene él o ella en la mano que "nunca" ha soltado. Luego la aparezco de alguna forma para compensar a dónde se fué. :Cool1:

----------


## Herpo el Loco

Claro que sí  :Wink1: , pero añado un detalle: dio la casualidad de que tenía las  dos manos fuertemente cerradas, aun teniendo una vacía... supongo que  fue porque segundos antes le pedí que cerrara fuertemente las manos (ambas) o simplemente la tenía cerrada porque sí.

A veces surgen ocasiones que es imposible desperdiciar  :302:

----------


## S. Alexander

Aunque es solo para un número que yo hago, es un gag al uso:

"¡Y ahora voy a sacar mi aparato reproductor!... de música"

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## goldenart

M- Coge una carta y acuérdate de ella.
E- Vale
M- Ahora devuélvela a la baraja.
M- ¿Crees que puedo sacar tu carta de la baraja? 
E- Sí o No.
M- _Engaña al espectador haciéndole creer que ha sacado una carta cuando en verdad está sacando la carta que tiene dibujado todo el mazo de cartas o una carta con la tinta borrada, o una carta de estilo antiguo como las que venden._ Vale pues ahora te la pones debajo del culo.
E-  :Confused: 
M- Sí, sí, no quiero que le quites el ojo de encima.
E- Risas 
M- ¿Crees que tu carta puede estar debajo de tu culo?
E- Sí o no.
M- Saca la carta.
E- Vale.
M- Jo... ¿¡Pero qué has hecho?! 
_Si es una carta antigua o borrosa_: Te dije que no le quitarás ojo, no que... jo, cómo me has puesto la carta... ¿pero era tu carta no? Risas. El otro día lo hice y se rieron todos, después de esto me dio tiempo a preparar la baraja para un nuevo truco sin que se dieran cuenta.


M- Piensa en una carta en tu mente y escríbela en secreto.
E- Ok.
M- Ahora yo te digo cuál es. El 4 de diamantes.
E- Emm.... No.
M- ¿Tú también te has dado cuenta no? (_Seriamente_)
E- Risas.
M- ¿Pero a qué habría quedado genial?

----------


## goldenart

editado

----------


## lobizon64

A mi me pasó con la varita que se rompe , luego de darsela al niño y que se le rompa, la agarro de nuevo rota y me quejo,digo la magia esto lo soluciona , me concentro miro la varita fijamente y la varita se pone derecha otra vez , miro al público adulto y les digo "no se hagan ilusiones , solo me sale con varitas". 
Esto lo hice una vez sola en cumple infantil , pero era gente de conocida y de confianza. 
Y otro de lo gags que uso es cuando hago el juego de la leche y pongo al niño debajo del cucurucho , le digo a la madre " no te preocupes , este juego  me falló una sola vez ............y esta es la segunda vez que lo hago", este da muy buenos resultados, el primero me salió a mi , el segundo lo escuche no se donde.

----------


## Maguician

Yo seguramente esta tarde ponga unos cuantos...tengo una pequeña lista... :117:

----------


## kazam

Antes de realizar el numero de magia dices.
el numero que voy a realizar a continuacion le tengo mucho cariño ya que mi tatarabuelo se lo regalo a mi bisabuelo, mi bisabuelo se lo regalo a mi abuelo mi abuelo a mi padre y mi padre me lo vendio ami.

----------


## Magicmaxi

Hola a todos,yo no sé si os servirá a alguno de vosotros mis gags ya que son algo picantes porque hago bastantes despedidas de soltera.Suelo abrir el show sacando a una chica y la siento en una silla hablando de que tengo una predicción y de repente digo "te la pongo en el culo"risas y digo "no hombre no golosa digo la predicción".Otra es que cuando hago desaparición de anillo y lo hago aparecer dentro de un salero digo:bueno después de hacer desaparecer tu anillo porque no nos olvidamos y echamos un polvo tu  y yo.Silencio y risas después(siempre es así)y saco el salero y más risas.En fin tengo más ya que este tipo de fiestas te dá mucho juego.Un abrazo a todos

----------


## wolrak

Este se me ocurrio un dia pero no lo hago nunca (no se por qué) dices:
-ahora necesito que alguien haga algo,(esto es adaptable)-señalas a alguien y dices- tu como te llamas?-te dice el nombre y dices- gracias, ahora esta persona-señalando a otra persona (creo que queda mejor si antes has preguntado el nombre) va a hacer eso
Luego lo suyo es sacar para algo a la persona que no sacastes antes :P es malillo

----------


## goldenart

Algo que he visto a algunos magos, y me gusta hacer también, es lo siguiente:

- Corta la baraja en dos por favor para mezclar. Y cuando te los separa, coges el montón de arriba y lo pones encima de nuevo, vamos, sin cortar. Al ver esto, todos ríen. He visto hacer esto a Tamariz y a Bill Mallone y es una gracia que funciona y sirve para distraer un poco como dice Ascanio.

----------


## swaze

yo uso un método que les suele gustar bastante cuando saco a un espectador y después de mezclar le pido que corte, tendiendo la baraja en mis dedos, cuando empieza a hacer el movimiento de cortar corto yo automáticamente la baraja al estilo una sola mano, y le doy las gracias, es una secuencia tan rápida de movimientos que el publico se ríe siempre y ademas se puede repetir una o dos veces.

----------

